# Design and Build $?



## LetitGrow805 (Nov 9, 2011)

What is the design and build-out of a 10'x12' grow room worth? 

If you go into a hydro shop, they're making a profit on goods sold. Do they ever charge for design or is that included? What about Installation charges? Operational Guarantees? Liability of fire or flood?


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 9, 2011)

I remember hearing a while back about an outfit that would come into a patients home, design and setup a complete grow room for around $1300 or so.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2011)

I think when I started the build I was into $1500  in no time...IMO..if ya going to build it correct  then $$$$ needs to be spent



take care and be safe


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

never heard of any shop who would to installation, much less one that even mentioned liability.  any competant handyman or carpenter will have his own liability insurance - but will also get legit permits for the build-out.  a 10x12 room does not need any "design" over what a night spent surfing the net would teach you.  a 40'x40' grow needs design; not a single room hobby grow.

i have done small room setups & build-outs for the cost of equipment & materials + 10% to cover transport and time.  ALWAYS free if its a medicinal grow.  i figure i'd be happy to help somebody by building a wheelchair ramp for the cost of materials, why should a grow be any different?  a lot easier to build too - a diasophoric monkey could build a small grow.

for me its #1 about medicine - not profit.  people who want to grow solely for profit will breed bad mojo.


----------



## LetitGrow805 (Nov 9, 2011)

A 10'x10' grow can be just as sophisticated as a 40'x40' grow if you're pushing limits  I've got 72 plants in 6x10. 24 clones, 24 veg and 24 flowering, with room to grow to 120 total plants in the 10'x10'. 3000w 2x1000 1x600 1x400


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry, having a hard time understanding that.  have any pics you can post?  your numbers just sound a little fantastical is all.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2011)

If I lived close to you I would love to come over and help you build-out a nice set-up. The wife wouldn't let me go out of state to do something that could take weeks to complete.


----------



## LetitGrow805 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm staggering the heights of the plants and utilizing 360 degrees of light. Essentially I throw an unhooded enclosed bulb in the middle of the room and build the plant racks around them. Sort of a home-made Hybrid of an Omega garden. I get 50-75% more plants depending on ceiling height. I was specing out a 20x40 room with 360 plants. Plants grow towards light. Even down if you teach them...


----------



## LetitGrow805 (Nov 9, 2011)

Using a hooded light and pointing it down at the plants is only utilizing 180 degrees of the bulb. If you have a hood, it at best reflects back 94% of the upward light. The hood itself limits reflection to 180 degrees. In this scenario you have to have a flat canopy, plus its an inefficient use of the light unless you move it. The plants directly under the bulb get the strongest lumens, every other plant in the room is stretching to get to the light, why not utilize that theory.. 

If you take the light out of the hood, cool it or move it, you can build the plants around it. The outer most plants are elevated off of the ground, the next level in is half the distance between that and the floor and the bottom is on the floor directly under the light. If you repeat the set up on the other side you just tripled your canopy. Plus you get more surface area per plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2011)

That is vertical growing and has been around for a long time.  More plants do not necessarily translate into more bud.

Most of us here grow for our own personal use--well, for ourselves and friends.


----------



## LetitGrow805 (Nov 9, 2011)

more of the plants exposure to light does.
hxxp://www.weedguru.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=26694


----------

